# 2 months of website - summarize your opinion of the New World of Wyndham



## Sandy VDH (Jul 20, 2017)

The good, the bad, and the ugly.

The Good

ARP bookings online
Points are now blind (you no longer have to book ARP with the 'right' points.)
up to 14 day reservations allowed
Targeted Search (Dates known) works as expected
The Bad

Site is slow
Rebook and Cancel is an option if there is inventory available to accomplish it (and this is required because Auto upgrade does not work)
VIP ONLY Issue - Upgrade algorithm is flaky (they should just reveal the rules for upgrades, if they know them, perhaps only the developer who coded it does)

Access has been problematic
Account Data has been problematic (name was wrong, points are still wrong)
Can't be in more than 1 booking process at a time.  (when you are trying to grab multiple units for a single date this is a problem).
Seems like system operates better on my mobile device than my PC, so perhaps it has been optimized for that.  But when typing I like my keyboard better.
There have been a lot of ghost units, but that has been less the last few weeks. (ONLY actual improvement I have seen).

The Ugly

VIP - benefits are decimated
VIP - Auto Upgrade, yeah right, NO data to support it is working
VIP - Since auto upgrade does not work we also lost upgrade from existing booking option, double whammy
Opportunistic Search is NON-existent,  the view by 1 room type by 1 resort is not viable
Points are still ending up in wrong bucket when reservations using cancelled (and my 45 day old ticket is still outstanding)
How can you have a booking system when YOU HAVEN'T LOADED all inventory (or inventory is questionable) This baffles me, Emerald Grand inventory got loaded 6 days ago, yes 6, we have been live for 60).
BOOKING/UPGRADE SUCCESS (1) and FAILURES (4) in First 60 days

Failure - my initial Auto upgrade was yanked back, in 45 days not a single upgrade was offered, even though some were online. I am still holding my original reservation with NO upgrade. No opportunity to do instant upgrade online.
Success - without VIP I would be screwed because of the number of transactions, because I have rebooked and cancelled a lot of inventory.  Why?  First to get a unit. Period.  Then waiting and checking for upgrades when obviously there are larger and smaller units available to obtain an instant upgrade.  Then waiting again and finding a better upgrade.  So here is one ultimate reservation, but at many reservation transactions and then cancelling, so having to burn transactions would be a deterrent to this approach (except for VIP with free transactions).  Book a 1 BR unit, as that is all that is available for dates.  Check later and a 1 and 2 BR are available (but I didn't get an auto upgrade from my 1BR).  So I grab and upgrade and cancel original 1BR. So NOW I have a 2 BR.  I wait another 2 weeks, and then I find a 2 BR and a 3BR both available at the same time.  Rebooked that with upgrade.  At the 16 Day mark I was able to grab a 1 BR upgrade to 4 BR Presidential, and throw back my 3 BR. So it took me 4 book and cancel to get this.  I had friends two single parents both with their own kids who wanted to travel.  They would fit in 2 BR, but 4 BR is much more optimal.  So yes I do want the bigger space.  However, if I didn't have unlimited transactions that would be an issue.  I sure hope that do NOT remove that as a VIP perk for my level.
Failure - I have tried to see how Cancellations come back into inventory and there is NO pattern that I can establish.  Hours, Days, Never.  It has been all of the above.  I booked 5 units a one resort and then cancelled them all hoping to get 1.  Nothing came back. I checked nearly every 15 mins for an entire evening and overnight, and the next morning.  (minus 2 hrs I slept).
Failure - I would have booked more but inventory was not available for months spans (yeah like Florida in October is booked solid NOT ever), and my family needed a hard confirmation.  Booked an RCI exchange instead.
Failure - Club Pass has been down for weeks.  I have not tried to call, but I hear long long wait times and no way around it.  I booked RCI full week at Worldmark instead of booking just days I needed via Club Pass.


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 20, 2017)

Brutal. Although with being a non-VIP we have not lost as much as others I find the website untenable. I find it unusable most days. I cannot book ARP online unless I want only Presidential Reserve. For some reason I cannot book Margaritaville-Pigeon Forge though I did before the changeover. Fortunately we booked everything we wanted before the changeover. I grabbed Mardi Gras when inventory showed up on new system, but I am planning on losing it as I think it was phantom inventory. Booked Clearwater for DW birthday next year. Done NOTHING else. Can't find anything I want. How can Sapphire Valley only have four days available for the next YEAR? Why no Arizona inventory ( been awhile since I checked though)? Just disgusted with it.

I count my lucky stars for not having credit pooled anything as I think this feature has wrecked havoc among owners. Why? I have no idea, but it does seem that those who credit pooled are having the most problems.

 The worst thing I've seen so far is the total lack of improvement. It is godawful slow. Locks up constantly . Messes up with regularity and if I see the spinning wheel of death one more time I might scream. Pretty much just going to sit back and wait for them to fix this monstrosity . Tired of banging my head against the wall.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 20, 2017)

The first and probably easiest thing Wyndham could do is get rid of all the big photos.  How many times have you wanted to see your list of reservations?  You click on My Vacations at the top of the page, then go to click on View, only to have View move down because that huge picture of Emerald Grande has loaded.

Owners go into the website to make reservations, cancel reservations, add names to reservations, etc.  We don't need to see Emerald Grande every time, or the girl running up the steps, or the kid with the inflatable donut life preserver.


----------



## Braindead (Jul 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Can't be in more than 1 booking process at a time.  (when you are trying to grab multiple units for a single date this is a problem).


You pretty much nailed it other than this one issue.
I actually think this is a good idea when trying to keep a level playing field for all owners.
Each owner making 1 reservation at a time.


----------



## Braindead (Jul 20, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Brutal. Although with being a non-VIP we have not lost as much as others I find the website untenable. I find it unusable most days. I cannot book ARP online unless I want only Presidential Reserve. For some reason I cannot book Margaritaville-Pigeon Forge though I did before the changeover. Fortunately we booked everything we wanted before the changeover. I grabbed Mardi Gras when inventory showed up on new system, but I am planning on losing it as I think it was phantom inventory. Booked Clearwater for DW birthday next year. Done NOTHING else. Can't find anything I want. How can Sapphire Valley only have four days available for the next YEAR? Why no Arizona inventory ( been awhile since I checked though)? Just disgusted with it.
> 
> I count my lucky stars for not having credit pooled anything as I think this feature has wrecked havoc among owners. Why? I have no idea, but it does seem that those who credit pooled are having the most problems.
> 
> The worst thing I've seen so far is the total lack of improvement. It is godawful slow. Locks up constantly . Messes up with regularity and if I see the spinning wheel of death one more time I might scream. Pretty much just going to sit back and wait for them to fix this monstrosity . Tired of banging my head against the wall.


You nailed it in the other thread. If the extra point issue has been resolved.
Put the current welcome page on the old website so it looks like Voyager.
Call it Ultimate Voyager !!


----------



## Baby Jane (Jul 20, 2017)

Braindead said:


> You pretty much nailed it other than this one issue.
> I actually think this is a good idea when trying to keep a level playing field for all owners.
> Each owner making 1 reservation at a time.


We often travel with others but like the privacy of our own room. You can burn through guest reservations fast. Just found out my husband and I can have seperate reservations so I guess that helps some. I hate putting a guest on until the last minute in case we need to change dates room size etc.


----------



## Braindead (Jul 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> The Good
> 
> Points are now blind (you no longer have to book ARP with the 'right' points.)


It doesn't seem like owners realize or understand how big of a benefit this is.
There's no need to make dummy reservations.
ARP reservations doesn't effect the amount of points you can deposit into a future year.
You are technically either making ARP reservations with deposited points or depositing points that had previously been deposited.

I will be surprised if there isn't a drastic improvement to the website by the annual meeting or some sort of announcement of even a new website


----------



## Braindead (Jul 20, 2017)

Baby Jane said:


> We often travel with others but like the privacy of our own room. You can burn through guest reservations fast. Just found out my husband and I can have seperate reservations so I guess that helps some. I hate putting a guest on until the last minute in case we need to change dates room size etc.


Making 1 reservation at a time doesn't change the amount of RTs or GCs used


----------



## bestpal38 (Jul 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> The good, the bad, and the ugly.
> 
> The Good
> 
> ...


I went to an Owner update yesterday in Las Vegas. The Sales weasel asked my thoughts on my ownership, and I told him the website sucks. He said, "It's going to be great." He said he's an owner, and when they previewed the new website, it was fantastic. He said, He was not sure what happened when it went live, but once the bugs are worked out, it will be great. Yeah, we shall see.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 20, 2017)

Braindead said:


> It doesn't seem like owners realize or understand how big of a benefit this is.
> There's no need to make dummy reservations.
> ARP reservations doesn't effect the amount of points you can deposit into a future year.
> You are technically either making ARP reservations with deposited points or depositing points that had previously been deposited.
> ...



I will be surprised if there IS a drastic improvement.   I'll be surprised if there is any noticeable improvement at all by then.  

What I think will happen is some of the annoying, irritating aspects of the website will disappear, one at a time over a prolonged period of time.  We may not even realize some of them until someone brings it up -- "I haven't seen such and such in a while.  Anybody else notice that?"

I don't think Wyndham's IT shop has the capability or capacity to effect drastic changes in the next month.  At least there's been no evidence of it.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 20, 2017)

bestpal38 said:


> I went to an Owner update yesterday in Las Vegas. The Sales weasel asked my thoughts on my ownership, and I told him the website sucks. He said, "It's going to be great." He said he's an owner, and when they previewed the new website, it was fantastic. He said, He was not sure what happened when it went live, but once the bugs are worked out, it will be great. Yeah, we shall see.



He's not sure what happened!!  What happened is what a lot of us thought happened -- IT consulted with sales and we got big photographs instead of functionality.  He just confirmed our suspicions.

I'm assuming he previewed the website in his capacity as a sales weasel, not as an owner.  Most of us owners who "previewed" it thought it sucked from Day One.


----------



## Baby Jane (Jul 20, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Making 1 reservation at a time doesn't change the amount of RTs or GCs used


In the old booking system you didn't need guest pass until the 15 day window so I always left our name on it until right about then.. Now if you have 2 rooms they need 2 different names within 48 hours of booking  So you do need more GP if you change the reservation if something better comes up.


----------



## Braindead (Jul 20, 2017)

Baby Jane said:


> In the old booking system you didn't need guest pass until the 15 day window so I always left our name on it until right about then.. Now if you have 2 rooms they need 2 different names within 48 hours of booking  So you do need more GP if you change the reservation if something better comes up.


We are talking about two different issues.
My comment was on how fast one owner can make multiple reservations. Has nothing to do with RTs and GCs used
Your comments are on RTs and GCs used with the new rules verses the old rules.


----------



## jumoe (Jul 20, 2017)

Don't even get me started with the negatives.
I *have *found a few positives.
1.  You can easily look and see if you used points or rented them, and the total you paid.  
2.  You can easily change owners without cancelling and rebooking or calling.
3.  It tells you when you have hit 10 NUL (Nightly Unit Limit) and won't let you book more.


----------



## OutSkiing (Jul 20, 2017)

VIP Only Issue - The system will still not let you use your allotment of Reciprocal ARP reservations at 11 months, even though the points calculator says you have some remaining.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 21, 2017)

Braindead said:


> You pretty much nailed it other than this one issue.
> I actually think this is a good idea when trying to keep a level playing field for all owners.
> Each owner making 1 reservation at a time.



For a big family reunion I needed 2 4 BR presidentials, if I have to finish 1 booking completely, there is a chance I might lose the second one because it takes too long to finish the reservation.  

The other annoying thing is that if you accidentally move off of the page of a in-progress reservation WITHOUT cancelling, you have to go get a coffee, take a pee break, smoke or start smoking to wait for the 15 mins until you can even start another search.  I wish they had a cancel out of the hold that you stuck in.


----------



## Braindead (Jul 21, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> For a big family reunion I needed 2 4 BR presidentials, if I have to finish 1 booking completely, there is a chance I might lose the second one because it takes too long to finish the reservation.
> 
> The other annoying thing is that if you accidentally move off of the page of a in-progress reservation WITHOUT cancelling, you have to go get a coffee, take a pee break, smoke or start smoking to wait for the 15 mins until you can even start another search.  I wish they had a cancel out of the hold that you stuck in.


If your really concerned it might take to long to complete the first reservation. 
Add a night to the reservation and make the first reservation the night before.
I don't know if two owners can be logged in making reservations at the same time. I know you couldn't do that on the old website.


----------



## CO skier (Jul 21, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> For a big family reunion I needed 2 4 BR presidentials, if I have to finish 1 booking completely, there is a chance I might lose the second one because it takes too long to finish the reservation.


How is this unfair?  You get your 4 BR Presidential and another owner gets theirs, or you get both if there is no demand.  If these units are in such high demand that you cannot book one and then another, it seems only fair that another owner has an equal chance at the second 4 BR.

If you do not get a second 4 BR, book a 3 BR, or a 3 BR and a 1 BR, or two 2 BR -- it is not like the one-at-a-time (fair for all?, free for all?) reservations kill family reunions.

I agree with Each owner making one reservation at a time is an improvement for the general ownership.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 21, 2017)

CO skier said:


> How is this unfair?  You get your 4 BR Presidential and another owner gets theirs, or you get both if there is no demand.  If these units are in such high demand that you cannot book one and then another, it seems only fair that another owner has an equal chance at the second 4 BR.
> 
> If you do not get a second 4 BR, book a 3 BR, or a 3 BR and a 1 BR, or two 2 BR -- it is not like the one-at-a-time (fair for all?, free for all?) reservations kill family reunions.
> 
> I agree with Each owner making one reservation at a time is an improvement for the general ownership.




That was going to me my comment.. If you cant get the 4 bedroom get two 2's


----------



## ronparise (Jul 21, 2017)

I see the complaints and problems falling into 3 or 4 buckets

1) technical  website issues 
   a.  things that just dont work at all,  like auto upgrade 
   b.  things that could work better, like the search function

2) rules changes 

3) adaptation


The things that just dont work, seem to be getting addressed and are being corrected. For example. when we started this there was no 2017 inventory loaded for National Harbor. Its there now. And we dont hear about "phantom" inventory any more. I have no doubt that the search function will be improved, but I expect that we will have to wait until the broken stuff is fixed (like auto upgrade.)

Regarding rule changes:  I think we can complain all day about the new rules, but they arent going to let us get discounts on every reservation any more. And we wont be able to strip points from contracts as some of us did in the past. 

and regarding adaptation: I dont like the new TUG website either, but Im getting used to it.


----------



## Braindead (Jul 21, 2017)

CO skier said:


> How is this unfair?  You get your 4 BR Presidential and another owner gets theirs, or you get both if there is no demand.  If these units are in such high demand that you cannot book one and then another, it seems only fair that another owner has an equal chance at the second 4 BR.
> 
> I agree with Each owner making one reservation at a time is an improvement for the general ownership.


I would even go one step farther. 
Another owner is entitled to the other 4 BR if the difference is the amount of time it takes to complete a reservation.
An owner should always have a fair chance before an owner can make a second reservation for a non owner.
Wyndham should always side with the owners using their ownership for personal use.
Simple solution is always add owners to your membership or put a contract in separate member #.
Your not worried about discounts or upgrades if your reserving a 4BR at 13 or 10 months.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 21, 2017)

I really never participated in the cancel rebook usage, but I did like booking 2 units at the same time perhaps once a year.  May not be a level playing field, when it did work, I just like having that option.    I get why they did change the functionality, it makes complete sense, but it is an annoyance the once a year that I have to do it.  I just had to book 2 units, which is why it was on my mind. Ask me again in a few months and I will likely forget about it.


----------



## northovr (Jul 22, 2017)

[


ARP bookings online
Points are now blind (you no longer have to book ARP with the 'right' points.)
What does points are now blind mean.  I have Governor Green points and smoky mountain points I wanted a 4 bedroom Presidental at Gov Green next year I didn't have enough points for the whole week I only had 126000 so only could get 3 days?
The computer wouldn't allow me to use my smoky points.
Thanks 
Daniel


----------



## Baby Jane (Jul 22, 2017)

So I cancelled something and it came right back up in the system. Maybe slowly but surely web glitches are being fixed


----------



## ronparise (Jul 22, 2017)

Something New?

I searched today for a christmas reservation at Palm Aire.  There was nothing for my dates, so I got an opportunity to search for other dates at this location (the calendar search) and an opportunity to search for these dates at other locations

I clicked on the "other locations" button and what cam back was a list of lots of choices for my dates

Is that "other locations" button new?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 22, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Something New?
> 
> I searched today for a christmas reservation at Palm Aire.  There was nothing for my dates, so I got an opportunity to search for other dates at this location (the calendar search) and an opportunity to search for these dates at other locations
> 
> ...


Yes, I believe so.  In the last few days.

But seriously, do we need that?  There are a lot bigger things I'd like to see them working on.  And it eats up a lot of processing time, I'm sure.  Encourages people to do useless searches. It smells of something being implemented by someone who is not a regular user of the system.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 22, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> Yes, I believe so.  In the last few days.
> 
> But seriously, do we need that?  There are a lot bigger things I'd like to see them working on.  And it eats up a lot of processing time, I'm sure.  Encourages people to do useless searches. It smells of something being implemented by someone who is not a regular user of the system.



I'd much rather see +/- one day.  That way you could search for a Saturday start and get returns for Friday and Sunday starts.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 22, 2017)

northovr said:


> [
> 
> 
> ARP bookings online
> ...



That is NOT what I meant by points are blind. 

In the old system you have to use the right points, those actual points linked to a contract, in order to use your ARP at a resort.  So you had to make sure you didn't use those points, and if you made a reservation that did use those points, you had to call and get them all switched around and it was a pain. 

So Now you still have ARP, but you have rights NOT points assigned to that.  So it appears you have ARP at Governerns Green for 126,000 points.  That means you can ARP UP TO 126,000 only..  

You also also a Smoky Mountain ARP for a number of points.  You have up to that limit to book an ARP at Smoky.

Point Blind just means it takes the points from your account and doesn't concern itself from where those points came from.  Point blind does not mean you can combine points together to ARP what every you want without the proper rights to do so.


----------



## Braindead (Jul 22, 2017)

chapjim said:


> I'd much rather see +/- one day.  That way you could search for a Saturday start and get returns for Friday and Sunday starts.


Add the 2 month available calendar also.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 22, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Add the 2 month available calendar also.


"First available" was nice, too.  I didn't use it very much but I can see how some would.

Wyndham is playing "hide the ball" with availability.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 22, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> Yes, I believe so.  In the last few days.
> 
> But seriously, do we need that?  There are a lot bigger things I'd like to see them working on.  And it eats up a lot of processing time, I'm sure.  Encourages people to do useless searches. It smells of something being implemented by someone who is not a regular user of the system.




in the post that started this thread there was this listed under stuff thats ugly about the new website:  "Opportunistic Search is NON-existent,"

we now have an opportunistic search that we can do.... Isnt that a good thing?

Maybe not everything that we need or want, and maybe not the best way to do an opportunistic search,  but isnt this at least a small step in the right direction..


----------



## erniecrews (Jul 22, 2017)

Opportunistic search was always available and the calendar search also - they just moved the buttons.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 22, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I searched today for a christmas reservation at Palm Aire.  There was nothing for my dates, so I got an opportunity to search for other dates at this location (the calendar search) and an opportunity to search for these dates at other locations
> 
> I clicked on the "other locations" button and what cam back was a list of lots of choices for my dates


I like this very much.  We both have work schedule limitations on when we can travel, especially for long weekend getaways.  It's even harder to coordinate a weekend getaway with extended family and all their work/school scheduling issues.  So, if a preferred resort is not available, it's REALLY helpful for us to quickly see alternative options.


----------



## 55plus (Jul 23, 2017)

Has it been only two months since the dysfunctional piece of crap of a website came online? It seems like eternity. I guess a very poor performing website that is very time consuming, difficult and frustrating to use tens to drag out time. 

*The website pros*: 

Up to fourteen day reservations.

Able to search an entire state.

*The website cons*:

Slow performance.

Very time consuming to use.

Very unstable.

To much downtime.
It has more bugs in it than a cheap fleabag hotel or Bonnet Creek.
No first availability button (eliminated from previous website).

No manual upgrades (eliminated from previous website).
No custom multiple resort selection search option (eliminated from previous website).
And that's just the website boys and girls. What about all the dirty tricks and underhanded maneuvers Wyndham is doing to increase their bottom line through Extra Holidays at the our expense?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 23, 2017)

Personally, I believe Wyndham had decided on a NEW corporate path and this is just another "phase".

Phase 1 ... eliminate deeded points to at resorts (CWA began that phase). Stated goal was to stabilize the MFs during less desirable resorts season. BUT it also seems to reduce timeline & legal costs to get foreclosed timeshares on the sales table. Reduce owner input whereas Wyndham has control of all management of THOSE resorts.
Phase 2 ... Get out of the BULDING & DEVELOP any resorts; use the "Just In Time" private developer and leased units.
Phase 3 ... alter the product from being a multiple generation product to be a 'phase of life' vacation option. That increases sales volume & profits while reducing need to always be acquiring new inventory & resort locations. (Ovations returning inventory to Wyndham at almost NO cost ... particularly thru the companion option for 2 or 3 years usage of points owners who brought from Wyndham (and only those points).
Phase 4 ... new reservation system which further restricts large points owners interfering with Wyndham's Extra Holidays vacation business... esp during PEAK/PRIME vacation time.
Phase 5 ... Extra Holidays online booking will become more automated as NOW the inventory is 'fractured' more with ARP booking possible for less than the OLD ARP "7 day required" window. And can offer LMR direct to the public.
Phase LATER ... Corporate will market resorts for large group retreats, employee relocation stays and possible convention functions... leaving weekends/holidays available for the "vacation segment" use.
Phase Exit ... Wyndham Vacation Resorts can SELL or repurpose resorts for their BEST business point of view. ie 90 unit resort on the beach (Royal Vista) has only ONE and TWO bedroom units ... ANY direct oceanfront 2/2 unit is at least worth $2.25Million .. worst 1bdr A1A unit might get only $1.1Million.

The above is JUST MY OPINION ... no insider info or knowledge.


----------



## 55plus (Jul 23, 2017)

bestpal38 said:


> I went to an Owner update yesterday in Las Vegas. The Sales weasel asked my thoughts on my ownership, and I told him the website sucks. He said, "It's going to be great." He said he's an owner, and when they previewed the new website, it was fantastic. He said, He was not sure what happened when it went live, but once the bugs are worked out, it will be great. Yeah, we shall see.


What do you expect from a sales weasel. They'll never say anything negative about Wyndham no matter how bad it gets, just like some on TUG who are either in the tank with Wyndham for one reason or another (maybe to curry favor or part of a settlement), Wyndham employees and the shills Wyndham hired to make positive comments on TUG and Facebook and spread misinformation to make it sound like the new dysfunctional piece of crap of a website Wyndham shoved down our throats is the greatest thing since the invention of the wheel and the discovery of electricity.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 23, 2017)

55plus said:


> What do you expect from a sales weasel. They'll never say anything negative about Wyndham no matter how bad it gets, ........( edited by T - Dot -Traveller ) .........and spread misinformation to make it sound like the new dysfunctional piece of crap of a website Wyndham shoved down our throats is the greatest thing since the invention of the wheel and the discovery of electricity.



Dear 55 Plus ,
I understand your frustration with the website and other Wyndham issues.

However - all TUG posters and members are entitled to their opinions .
Please respect the forum by refraining from " name calling " 

Please note - TUG moderators have the right to remove posts if the post involves
inappropriate comments .

PS - I believe using " sales weasel" to refer to a Timeshare sales person
is acceptable in all TUG forums .


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 23, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Dear 55 Plus ,
> I understand your frustration with the website and other Wyndham issues.
> 
> However - all TUG posters and members are entitled to their opinions .
> ...



I'm not sure but it seems like what you are referring to as name calling and inappropriate comments is actually 55 Plus telling it like it is. Maybe I'm missing something but I thought it was common knowledge that there are people who post on behalf of Wyndham on both TUG and Facebook.

Some TUG members feel duty bound to call out or correct anyone posting misleading or inaccurate information. We get new members all the time and even people who have been members for years, needing help or information. Allowing individuals in Wyndham's pocket or pay mislead, sway or placate them is a disservice. The same can be said of those of us who aren't in Wyndham's pocket or pay when we make an error or attempt to be all sweetness and light when the situation is far from it. I was corrected recently for something I posted and rightfully so. I used CWP, Club Wyndham Plus, when what I meant but didn't say was CWS, Club Wyndham Select. And it was in response to a new person's question. Thankfully two people caught it and corrected me. Typically when someone corrects someone else they expand on the answer and give more information which is always a good thing.

We should never hesitate to call each other out or correct each other when we believe what another person is saying is in error or wrong for whatever reason or to voice our opinions.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 23, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> I'm not sure but it seems like what you are referring to as name calling and inappropriate comments is actually 55 Plus telling it like it is. Maybe I'm missing something but I thought it was common knowledge that there are people who post on behalf of Wyndham on both TUG and Facebook.
> 
> Typically when someone corrects someone else they expand on the answer and give more information which is always a good thing.
> 
> We should never hesitate to call each other out or correct each other when we believe what another person is saying is in error or wrong for whatever reason or to voice our opinions.



Dear Jan ,
I agree with you . 
Corrections and opinions should always be voiced .

******

I just think it is better to say " I disagree with your opinion "  or similar  - and leave it at that .

and - I do get the current level of frustration by owners , having read most of the posts /threads going back to the August 2016 suspension thread .


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 23, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Dear Jan ,
> I agree with you .
> Corrections and opinions should always be voiced .
> 
> ...



I apologize for neglecting to say that there is nothing wrong with you saying you find his posts repetitious and lacking any new information. Especially as you clearly stated that you understand his frustration. Again, sorry for coming off as censuring you. I was hoping to open up some discussion about the hows and whys of the information we share.


----------



## Braindead (Jul 23, 2017)

55plus said:


> *The website cons*:
> 
> It has more bugs in it than a cheap fleabag hotel or Bonnet Creek.
> And that's just the website boys and girls.


A new low for you. I've never seen anyone rag on Bonnet Creek like you.

Ok. Professor. I guess the rest of us are ignorant uneducated kids in your opinion.


----------



## Railman83 (Jul 23, 2017)

I get that some people are upset but the conspiracy theory stuff is a bit much.  I'm not saying everything is peachy but we have people who have tons of points for basically free complaining that everything isn't perfect.  If 55plus paid developer prices then I understand the ire, but if not, you've likely got your money back several times over


----------



## ronparise (Jul 23, 2017)

55plus said:


> just like some on TUG who are either in the tank with Wyndham for one reason or another (maybe to curry favor or part of a settlement), Wyndham employees and the shills Wyndham hired to make positive comments on TUG and Facebook and spread misinformation.



Wyndham employees aren't paid to post positive comments here or on Facebook (except on the Wyndham Facebook page)

And asssuming you are referring to me as "in the tank with Wyndham"...I'm not posting positive stuff to comply with any agreement or to curry favor.

Most of what I post simply accepts what is. In this case a "piece of crap website" What I'm doing is trying to figure out how to work with it

I for one,  am getting tired of the constant bitching.  How about some help?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 23, 2017)

TUG - Timeshare Users Group

owners helping owners - to better use what they own .

*******
and occasionally / regularly - helping newbie posters figure 
out what they bought . ( and how to rescind if it is still possible )


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 23, 2017)

ronparise said:


> How about some help?


Help from who?  I'd like some help from Wyndham.   Explaining the new rules would go a long way (what is an upgrade is a great example).

Looking at Sandy VDH's list, I don't see a whole lot of improvement since May 18th.   I do have some comments I would add:

Good 
* Nice to use only 1 GC for 14 days
* No splits - this is growing on me, although not being able to book 1 night has caused me some grief
* We can see a real time guest confirmation count

Bad
* Unstable/unpredictable/unreliable inventory availability. Locations that should have availability do not. Cancellations not coming back (seems like more often they don't than they do)
* Continued lack of communication/misinformation (autoupgrades, upgrade path, cancellations, availability)
* Multiple user logons is not much of a feature - only one user at a time can be in a transaction
* Cannot tell how many rooms are available (I don't think VC's can, either, they used to)
* Cannot pick available rooms when you book.  We used to be a able to know (VC could tell) what rooms were available and select accordingly and put a do not move on them.  
* Transfers - still issues getting contracts transferred (Title and Owner Care will concur it's the new system holding things up)
* Can't gracefully exit booking process, some get hung for 15 minutes
* Can't return to list of reservations after viewing a reservations (have to go back an view all, filter, etc)
* Have to reenter location when searching

Not discussed much:
* Affect on resorts. This has wreaked havoc, I have heard. New systems and processes for resorts and a lot of issues hunting down reservations. How are they doing managing inventory and the new "all weeks start on Saturday" rule? 

Ugly
* Reporting capabilities
   - Viewing current reservations - sort order, can't see date reservation was booked on summary screen
   - Viewing points balance and use years - we really need a summary screen
* Wait times - still really bad - easily over an hour 
* Available rooms will show up to 4 times (repeating the list of availability once, twice, three, or four - just by hitting search again)
* Can't always close popup windows (eg: no apply, only clear button for filters) - click in border but NOT on image -ahhhh
* Mobile has it's issues (reselecting, etc) - just not going in details here.  It is better than the old site (as far as being mobile optimized)

I presume they counted on people getting used to this and settling for the new wonderful world of Wyndham.  We've forgotten/pretty much accepted the suspensions while some are still not unfrozen. Now we're becoming desensitized to a very poorly designed and implemented website. I'm tired of bitchin, too.  But I'm really tired of the lack of response and accountability from WYN.  They are the winners here.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 23, 2017)

We cannot book any reservations, and that's been going on for a week.  We see a reservation, click on it, go to book and it goes to a blank white page.  We have called, and we got no help at all because Wyndham cannot even book with our account.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 23, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We cannot book any reservations, and that's been going on for a week.  We see a reservation, click on it, go to book and it goes to a blank white page.  We have called, and we got no help at all because Wyndham cannot even book with our account.  It's ridiculous.


I am truly thankful I have not had login or booking issues since the first week. Not being able to cancel, updates not working correctly, not all owners on account, and a contract in limbo have been annoying and inconvenient and have cost me some points, but I can live with it. 

I'd be beside myself if I wasn't able to book or use my account.  Best of luck to you and others who have continued issues.

I guess that is yet another pro/con that I see as a con.  VC's on the same system as us.   I liked the old system and that if one system were down (usually ours) the VC's could still transact.   They also had to ability to override and fix things and also seemed more empowered to do so.

OK.. one more pro/con that's a con.  24/7 system.  Wyndham does not warn in advance when upgrades will occur - I haven't seen any announced outages for quite some time.  I have experienced many.  

Best of luck to all. I do appreciate the comments and help received here - it's been invaluable.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 23, 2017)

Opportunistic search is my name for it, and NO they still do NOT have one, as far as my needs go.

I want to see every unit type, available for a 2 month window, at the same resort(s), displayed on the same search results.  The current method of searching my 1 unit type per month is NOT a usable search in my opinion.

In other words I something similar to the green buckets on the old system. It was an extremely useful search method.


----------



## Braindead (Jul 23, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Wyndham employees aren't paid to post positive comments here or on Facebook (except on the Wyndham Facebook page)
> 
> And asssuming you are referring to me as "in the tank with Wyndham"...I'm not posting positive stuff to comply with any agreement or to curry favor.
> 
> ...


I don't think Sandy VDH and Sandi Bo are bitching. They are stating facts.

55plus though attacks anyone that post something positive. I'm tired of the attacks and innuendos on motives for a positive post.
There are pluses with the new system. Points being blind comes to mind. That's a fact and a positive one for the owners.

Bonnet Creek is Wyndhams poster child resort. 55plus puts it in the same category as a fleabag hotel.
If 55plus really thinks that why would you want to own or stay at anything with Wyndhams name on it?

55plus line regarding the peace of crap website has become more annoying to me than the thumbs up guy did to some.

I also wonder how much of EHs availability is from owners left stranded after point managers cancelled the owners contracts with them to manage their accounts. They never rented on their own and now are at a loss as what to do. So they might of turned to EHs for help.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 23, 2017)

Railman83 said:


> I get that some people are upset but the conspiracy theory stuff is a bit much.  I'm not saying everything is peachy but we have people who have tons of points for basically free complaining that everything isn't perfect.  If 55plus paid developer prices then I understand the ire, but if not, you've likely got your money back several times over



What anyone paid for their points is not relevant.. we all pay the program fee that is supposed to give is a reservations system that works


----------



## ronparise (Jul 23, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I don't think Sandy VDH and Sandi Bo are bitching. They are stating facts.
> 
> 55plus though attacks anyone that post something positive. I'm tired of the attacks and innuendos on motives for a positive post.
> There are pluses with the new system. Points being blind comes to mind. That's a fact and a positive one for the owners.
> ...


 

I was speaking to 55plus' "piece of crap website" comments and the inuendos.... nothing else. 

and the help Im asking for is any work arounds anyone might have figured out.. Also I get the sense that Wyndham is working on this thing (the piece of crap website) and I expect to see fixes or new features introduced. Im hoping that if anyone here sees an improvement that they post it too


----------



## erniecrews (Jul 23, 2017)

I haven't seen any improvements that benefit me.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 24, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> OK.. one more pro/con that's a con.  24/7 system.  Wyndham does not warn in advance when upgrades will occur - I haven't seen any announced outages for quite some time.  I have experienced many.


24/7 system is a con?  When a faulty system is being worked on, if they gave days of advance notice before every time they needed to take it down, each step of corrections would take far longer.  So I'd rather they "git 'er done", even if it sometimes means inconvenient timing.  Trouble is, there is SO MUCH work that still needs to be done.   Ultimately, not sure how having expanded hours of access to 24/7, could be a con?



Sandi Bo said:


> Not discussed much:
> * Affect on resorts. This has wreaked havoc, I have heard. New systems and processes for resorts and a lot of issues hunting down reservations. How are they doing managing inventory and the new "all weeks start on Saturday" rule?


Sorry, but what does this mean please?  the new "all weeks start on Saturday" rule  ???


----------



## Braindead (Jul 24, 2017)

Railman83 said:


> I get that some people are upset but the conspiracy theory stuff is a bit much.


Agree. EHs has always had good stuff.
I've posted to go take a look on sites like TripAdvisor. Always had almost everything possible available through owners renting.
I haven't  looked since a lot of mega renters have shut down.

A simple explanation for what is now available on EHs would be reservations made by mega renters that Wyndham took back in their settlement agreements.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Agree. EHs has always had good stuff.
> I've posted to go take a look on sites like TripAdvisor. Always had almost everything possible available through owners renting.
> I haven't  looked since a lot of mega renters have shut down.
> 
> A simple explanation for what is now available on EHs would be reservations made by mega renters that Wyndham took back in their settlement agreements.



What are you talking about?  Settlement agreements?  I have never heard of this.  Maybe someone can point me to a thread. 

Anyway, still not able to book and on hold with Wyndham to ask why.  We have called many times over the last ten days and have gotten no help at all.  It would be a waste of time to call, except Wyndham needs to know it's not fixed.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 24, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What are you talking about?  Settlement agreements?  I have never heard of this.  Maybe someone can point me to a thread.
> 
> Anyway, still not able to book and on hold with Wyndham to ask why.  We have called many times over the last ten days and have gotten no help at all.  It would be a waste of time to call, except Wyndham needs to know it's not fixed.



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/account-review-email-accts-suspended.245656/

enjoy


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 24, 2017)

Actually, with the prices I am seeing om some of the EH stuff there is plenty of room for an owner to recoup some MF's by renting points.

And they have little or no 3 or 4 BR units.  So Wyndham is not getting all the good stuff.


----------



## Braindead (Jul 24, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What are you talking about?  Settlement agreements?  I have never heard of this.  Maybe someone can point me to a thread.
> 
> Anyway, still not able to book and on hold with Wyndham to ask why.  We have called many times over the last ten days and have gotten no help at all.  It would be a waste of time to call, except Wyndham needs to know it's not fixed.


I would stop calling.
Go to the thread. Finally able to login that JimMIA started and contact the Florida agency he did.
The more owners they hear from the better.

Settlement agreements that I referenced.
Several of the suspended owners have settled their cases with Wyndham.
From the outside it appears that they are no longer allowed to be owners. Wyndham has basically taken their ownerships including contracts,reservations etc in the settlement agreements.
In their settlement agreements they are not allowed to discuss or release any terms of the agreement.
These are assumptions on my part from reading between the lines


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 24, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What are you talking about?  Settlement agreements?  I have never heard of this.  Maybe someone can point me to a thread.
> 
> Anyway, still not able to book and on hold with Wyndham to ask why.  We have called many times over the last ten days and have gotten no help at all.  It would be a waste of time to call, except Wyndham needs to know it's not fixed.



You've been posting on the other Wyndham threads so surely you're aware of what has been happening with some of the people whose accounts were frozen last August. Braindead is referring to Wyndham taking back the deeds and contracts as part of their settlement agreements with people like Ron P. and am1. Maybe wjappraise and happyhopian too as we haven't heard from either of them in a while. Typically as part of the settlement there is a non disclosure agreement so when we stop seeing posts from them it could likely mean that they are in the process or are done.

A little more background to help you and others out. You may have seen some veiled comments in other posts and Ron P's replies. I believe Ron P's settlement with Wyndham was somewhat different and while of course he can't give the details of his settlement he can continue to post and still be involved in managing other owner's Wyndham accounts. He has pretty much been accused of being a Wyndham spy/shill or whatever and he has been gracious about other people being rightfully suspicious. Ron P. was smart enough to see the handwriting on the wall and to proceed accordingly in regards to his situation at the onset of the freeze. Others like am1 had to learn the hard way/more expensive way. On 10M points the maintenance fees using an average from the CWA of $5.6 per thousand is $4667 per month. So AM1 went something like 9 months paying at least $42K if not more in maintenance fees while not being able to make any new reservations, not being able to cancel reservations he couldn't sell, often not able to add guest names and having to pay the call in price of $129 instead of the online price of $99 for those guest confirmations. If I remember correctly from what he posted he even at times had guests arrive at the resorts and not be able to check in or mysteriously had reservations that "couldn't be found" and he had to find them other accommodations at his own expense. If he had enough reservations made before his account was frozen to generate something like at least $50k in income then he probably broke even. If not then holding out in resistance to the inevitable cost him.

It does appear that Wyndham has been slowly but surely eliminating certain owners. Most of you who have been around for a while know of John and Lise Bohm. To the best of my knowledge they are the owners the term mega renter was first used to describe. As of last week it very much looks like they are gone. Their eBay store is gone and their fantastic website has no reservations at any of the locations they specialized in. Just a couple weeks ago I was trying to help a past renter find something and was on their website and and eBay store so I know they had reservations and a lot of them. I've been trying to help my past renters find other owners and sites to search as my husband is retiring very soon and we can once again use all our points for ourselves and our families. For those of you who don't know me from previous posts my husband got downsized from his job up North a few years ago before we were financially able to have him retire. He got another job here in Florida which was great for us as we didn't have to wait that few more years until he retired to move somewhere warm. However it meant starting over with two weeks vacation time instead of 5-6 weeks. I learned to rent and it got us through a tough time but now am happily sending past renters to other owners.


----------



## Avislo (Jul 24, 2017)

Things go forward some thing not.  As of today, still am working on sign-in issues.  VCs now answering the option 3 option 2 (Owner Services selection)  they will no longer let me have access to owner services or owner care on the issues I am trying to fix on my account.


----------



## wjappraise (Jul 24, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> Braindead is referring to Wyndham taking back the deeds and contracts as part of their settlement agreements with people like Ron P. and am1. Maybe wjappraise and happyhopian too as we haven't heard from either of them in a while. Typically as part of the settlement there is a non disclosure agreement so when we stop seeing posts from them it could likely mean that they are in the process or are done.



Nah, I'm still around. Just had to take some time away to regroup. My phone call in June with the wyndham attorney and owner care rep (found out later his name is Andres - wanna bet he added the "s" to his birth name, or maybe it was actually Andrew before he became a made man, millennial style - sarcasm intended) has been all I have heard for the past five weeks. No need to hurry apparently.  Or give the courtesy of an update. 

So my quasi-suspension is now into the 12th month.  And my account is jacked up as I show -6,000,000 points available.  That's a negative 6 million points. But every reservation I cancel makes the negative amount less.  I asked for help - they mailed me four big envelopes full of every transaction made on my account for the last year.  That does NOTHING to explain my negative balance. But it does explain my negative attitude about OC.  I have the screen shots that show what my account was in May before the great rollout of the POC (I did an acronym of 55plus apt moniker so hopefully it will illicit less vitriol than what 55plus receives).  So, hopefully I will get to use some points the rest of this year.  If not, maybe my negative 6 million points will simply expire on 12/31/2017!  Wouldn't that be so very Wyndham of them?  

It would be nice to have my suspension finally resolved but I would much rather have the website actually work as promised.  Pretty sad when we have to search for positive things to say about their foray into new technology.  Given the improvements in website design and code in the past decade, they should have been able to design something that truly gave us a collective "Wow!"   Not even close. Not even after two months.  








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 25, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> Nah, I'm still around. Just had to take some time away to regroup. My phone call in June with the wyndham attorney and owner care rep (found out later his name is Andres - wanna bet he added the "s" to his birth name, or maybe it was actually Andrew before he became a made man, millennial style - sarcasm intended) has been all I have heard for the past five weeks. No need to hurry apparently.  Or give the courtesy of an update.
> 
> So my quasi-suspension is now into the 12th month.  And my account is jacked up as I show -6,000,000 points available.  That's a negative 6 million points. But every reservation I cancel makes the negative amount less.  I asked for help - they mailed me four big envelopes full of every transaction made on my account for the last year.  That does NOTHING to explain my negative balance. But it does explain my negative attitude about OC.  I have the screen shots that show what my account was in May before the great rollout of the POC (I did an acronym of 55plus apt moniker so hopefully it will illicit less vitriol than what 55plus receives).  So, hopefully I will get to use some points the rest of this year.  If not, maybe my negative 6 million points will simply expire on 12/31/2017!  Wouldn't that be so very Wyndham of them?
> 
> ...



Try JimMIA's solution in the thread " FINALLY able to ........". I am sure you probably read it. More pressure the better. Maybe see if you can talk to the same agent he did.


----------



## DancingWaters (Jul 25, 2017)

I am still struggling and still don't have my spring break reservation made.   Hours holding on the phone, missing points, information changed (though they say it's always been that way), website issues. I have been a happy Wyndham owner since 2000, but definitely not now.  I don't even know what direction to go.  Tonight I was on the phone for 3.5 hours, crazy.


----------



## wjappraise (Jul 25, 2017)

DancingWaters said:


> I am still struggling and still don't have my spring break reservation made.   Hours holding on the phone, missing points, information changed (though they say it's always been that way), website issues. I have been a happy Wyndham owner since 2000, but definitely not now.  I don't even know what direction to go.  Tonight I was on the phone for 3.5 hours, crazy.



Ladies and gentlemen I present "your Wyndham brain trust."  

It's ridiculous that this is such a mess. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 25, 2017)

Why am I getting this image in my head:  






...because that is all ANY of my searches have done this evening.


----------



## ilya (Jul 31, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Something New?
> 
> I searched today for a christmas reservation at Palm Aire.  There was nothing for my dates, so I got an opportunity to search for other dates at this location (the calendar search) and an opportunity to search for these dates at other locations
> 
> ...




Is this button still working? When I search and there is no availability the only button I get is "search for other dates at this location". "other locations" button is gone .


----------



## markb53 (Jul 31, 2017)

ilya said:


> Is this button still working? When I search and there is no availability the only button I get is "search for other dates at this location". "other locations" button is gone .


It was working for a few day but then stopped


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 31, 2017)

Ghost  units seem to be back too.  I haven't seen them for a while, then suddenly a whole rash of them.


----------



## levatino (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I think I was able to use the website to 'blanket look' for availability.  For example, I have the week of July 3 through 10 off and I could put in that date and check all resort systemwide availability.  I can't seem to find it now.  Is this a feature of the otherwise dreadful site?  Thank you all, Paul


----------



## cayman01 (Aug 2, 2017)

levatino said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I think I was able to use the website to 'blanket look' for availability.  For example, I have the week of July 3 through 10 off and I could put in that date and check all resort systemwide availability.  I can't seem to find it now.  Is this a feature of the otherwise dreadful site?  Thank you all, Paul


Put in United  States for region and add dates you want to search


----------



## levatino (Aug 3, 2017)

i am referring to wyndham's site, not rci.  putting united states isnt doing it for me.  am i missing something?


----------



## ronparise (Aug 3, 2017)

levatino said:


> i am referring to wyndham's site, not rci.  putting united states isnt doing it for me.  am i missing something?


I dont know about United States. but you can search by area.  For example, New Orleans brings back bot Avenue Plaza and La belle Maison.  And Myrtle beach , brings back whats available in all the resorts there


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 3, 2017)

QUOTE="ronparise, post: 2035465, member: 50175"]I dont know about United States. but you can search by area.  For example, New Orleans brings back bot Avenue Plaza and La belle Maison.  And Myrtle beach , brings back whats available in all the resorts there[/QUOTE]

You can't "free form" it.

Type what you want and see what shows up in the drop down (filter).  Those are the selections available. 

You ALWAYS have to select from a value in the drop down (even if there is only one drop down).  

If you are "free forming" it will never find anything. 

Example, type "United States" - several resorts show up that have United States in their location description (not what you are looking for). 

Type, "Ameri".. drop down that include North America and South America...

 

Now you need to click on North America so it populates in the Location box. 

Sometimes you need to scroll down to see everything available to choose from.


----------



## levatino (Aug 7, 2017)

hi thanks,

i cant search by north america.  i can enter and select it but after entering dates, the search box remains grey and ineligible for clicking.  i cansearch by region; northeast, south and west though.  is it my browser?


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 8, 2017)

When you first open "View All Destinations", the destination locations appear as states and towns.  The view must be changed to regions by selecting "REGION" on the upper right of the pop-up window.

So when I click on "Book" and select "View All Destinations", I click on "REGION" on the upper right and select a region, like "South", with dates and acceptable unit sizes.  Then it provides the range of availability throughout that region.  It's not as broad as North America but it's pretty broad.

When I then modify the search, and the Search box remains grey, it's easy to reset.  Just click on "View All Destinations" again and click on the region or state that you want.  The Search box will then turn navy blue and clickable.


----------

